# Elf bmx bike. Worth fixing?



## oldmtrcyc (Jul 24, 2021)

I got this bike from a buddy, whose son raced it in the 1980's.  My boy rode it around home, but outgrew it quickly.  It has been in my garage since.  Trying to decide if it is worth the time to fix it for the grandkids to ride when old enough, or hang on the wall?  I know there are bmx collectors that could guide me... I'm out of my element for this new.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 24, 2021)

Its a good bike.looks to have had the wheels replaced with an incorrect mis matched set.the rest of of it is very nice.probably worth more than you think.definatly worth fixing and keeping.or sell it and get some good cash out of it.


----------



## frampton (Jul 24, 2021)

Elf = Extra Light Frame.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jul 24, 2021)

I haven't seen one of these since my shop had them in the early 90's. Nice Profile bars. Power curve to fit your palms.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2021)

Powerlite bars


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 25, 2021)

Elf’s are very nice bikes. I have a few mid 90’s ones. Im definitely not an Elf expert but I’m pretty sure that’s late 80’s and the external butted frames can be more desirable. Hop over to BMXmuseum.com and do a little research.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2021)

Way too nice to just pass along for the grand kids to abuse. Probably not a holy grail bike but I'm sure a collector would take it off your hands and give you enough to buy the grandkids somthing nice.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jul 25, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 25, 2021)

worth fixing if you have extra cash...worth money as is regardless.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jul 25, 2021)

Oh its definatly worth some money.ive see similar frame and fork go for 1500.


----------



## carbon8 (Jul 26, 2021)

I like it and would love to have one. You have a double butted ELF only made 2 years 88-89. Probably 20.5 inch top tube making it a pretty good fit for an 80's bike. Just average parts mostly era correct with 1 or 2 newer 90's parts on it. The decals are not correct they have been replaced by 93 or newer decal set. Really cool bike and the chrome appears to be in great shape too.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Aug 16, 2021)

Well, probably going to sell this and buy something the kids can thrash on.  Anybody have motobike stuff for trade?


----------

